
Student receives detention for using Firefox - aaronbrethorst
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/04/15/punished-for-being-awesom_n_538107.html#s79826
======
crc5002
Sorry, that's a hoax.

The phrase: "he insisted it's just a better browser" is rather too funny to be
real, so I searched and found this:

<http://yro.slashdot.org/yro/07/12/17/1721232.shtml>

In my opinion, several detention notes from this article are practically
impossible to be true.

See for example #8, which, if true, would be shocking. I can't prove it, but I
would bet a lot of money it's a fake.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
boo, that's disappointing.

------
al_james
But, more to the point, the teacher did ask the kid to close Firefox and they
did not. The teacher may be misinformed, but that does not give the child the
right to ignore the teacher.

------
akadien
Another example of (a) how schools break the minds of kids, and (b) why
America is doomed.

A working class hero is something to be.

------
yannis
The teacher should be spanked.

